# Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen



## Nitro2000m (10. August 2017)

Hallo . Hab mir vor kurzem 2 neue rollen und geflochtene Schnur in 23mm geholt ich verlinke beides unten nochmal . 

Jetzt hab ich das Problem bei beiden rollen das wenn ich auswerfe sich immer Knoten bilden man merkt richtig wie die Knoten durch die Ringe fliegen manchmal ist der Knoten auch direkt auf der Spule hatte schon gedacht das es daran liegt das Zuviel Schnur auf der Rolle ist hab dann bei einer mal ein bisschen was runter genommen Problem war Immernoch da . Dann hab ich gelesen man soll die Schnur nass aufspulen also hab ich Schnur komplett runter hab sie nen Augenblick in nen Eimer Wasser gelegt und wieder aufgespult aber das Problem ist Immernoch da . Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen . 

Schnur ist diese 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B072LRDG3M/ref=oh_aui_i_d_old_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Rollen hab ich diese 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B06X3VM915/ref=oh_aui_i_d_old_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Nachtportier (10. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Hi,

ich denke nicht, dass es an den Rollen liegt. Ich denke, dass die Schnur ganz einfach minderwertig ist. Ich fische power Pro Slic und habe diese Beschwerden noch nicht gehabt.

Grüße 

Tim


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Ich kann das nicht beantworten. Bin aber neugierig- Wie hast du sie  aufgespult? einfach abgerollt von der Spule oder über ein Spulenende  gezogen? 

Machts sie auch Verwicklungen(Kringel) wenn ein Stück lose hängt?

Philipp


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

in diesem film geht es zwar nicht um windknoten, zeigt aber anschaulich wie sie entstehen könnten 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ANbtcbNvYU


----------



## dreampike (10. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Ja, das "pfling" kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Das Problem hat nicht unbedingt nur mit der Qualität der Schnur zu tun, das passiert mir auch bei den besten und teuersten Schnüren immer wieder (da tut es dann auch am meisten weh, wenn ein Stück so verheddert ist, dass nur noch das Abschneiden übrig bleibt |gr. 
Als Ursache habe ich bei mir zu lockeres Aufspulen der letzten Meter Schnur ausgemacht. Ich fische von einem hohen Ufer aus und lupfe den Köder über die Vegetation drüber. Dadurch hängt die Schnur durch und ich wickele mir kleine Schlaufen auf die Spule. Bei kraftvollen Weitwürfen verfängt sich die Schnur dann in sich selber und es macht insbesondere bei ganz neuen Schnüren "pfling", ein sehr hässliches Geräusch...
Daher habe ich mir angewöhnt, die letzten Meter der Schnur nur unter Spannung aufzuwickeln. Dann "pflingt" es nicht mehr... es sei denn, ich vergesse das mit dem Aufwickeln unter Spannung|uhoh:.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## T-Heim (10. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

ja ich lupf auch viel und hab mir angewöhnt ab und an mal wiet zu werfen und en köder schnell ein zu holen das die schnur wieder schön straff sitz!


----------



## DerBreuberger (10. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*



dreampike schrieb:


> Als Ursache habe ich bei mir zu lockeres Aufspulen der letzten Meter Schnur ausgemacht


+1

Ich habe mir viel Erfahrung mit geflochtener Schnur beim Feedern >50m angeeignet. Auch ich hatte anfang große Probleme mit Knötchenbildung, herausgerissenen Lagen und Abrissen beim auswerfen. Und das (auch) bei teurer Schnur. Seit dem ich folgende beachte, habe ich keine Probleme mehr:

[1] Schnur in allen Lagen immer mit Spannung aufspulen. 
Gerade bei frisch (gekaufter) aufgespulter Schnur, muß man diese mit einem Blei auswerfen und dann mit Spannung aufspulen.
[2] Auch und gerade nach einem Abriß darf man die Schnur nicht einfach lose aufkurbeln, sondern mit der rechten Hand die Spannung halten.
[3] Vor dem ersten Auswerfen am Angeltag die Schnur anfeuchten. Als Feederangler nehme ich dafür meinen Zerstäuber. Es reicht auch einfach mit den Händen Wasser auf die Spule zu geben, oder einfach die Spule mal unterzutauchen.
Übrigens: Dies gilt nicht nur für geflochtene Schnur. 
[4] Weit werfen tut man nicht gleich mit dem ersten Wurf am neuen Angeltag. Wer 100m weit werfen will, sollte sich am neuen Angeltag rantasten, z.B. zuerst man auf 50 werfen. Natürlich mit dem Blei, dann auf 75m und erst dann auf die gewünschte Zielweite.

Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Tipps welche helfen, aber ich komme damit sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Klar können auch teure Schnüre zur Entwicklung von "Windknoten" neigen, die Daiwa Tournament ist z.B. so ein Kandidat.
Aber bei einer Geflochtenen, wo 500m stolze 15€ kosten, auf einer Haspel für sagenhafte 18€, sind die möglichen Fehlerquellen doch eher bei der Materialauswahl/kombination zu finden, neben zu locker aufgewickelter Schnur natürlich!

Nachtrag: Tipp für den TS, lass die Gewaltwürfe ausfallen, wickel die Schnur unter Spannung auf und spare auf ne vernünftige Rolle, die dann hoffentlich auch sauber wickelt!

Jürgen


----------



## Gunnar. (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Moin moin,

  Stimme da Taxi zu,..

 Das Material - bei DEN Preisen .. das ist 100%iger Müll!
 Das dieser Murks beim aufspulen bzw. bei, auswerfen dazu neigt nen Teppich zu flechten stellt nun wirklich kein Wunder da.
 Dieses Material befindet sich weit unterhalb der qualitativen Mindestanforderung...


----------



## el.Lucio (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Stimme da Taxi zu,..
> 
> ...



Entschuldige bitte aber das ist bullshit.
Ich habe Schnur aus China 500m für sagenhafte 6,81€ und die ist einwandfrei.

Vernünftig mit Spannung aufgespult und am Wasser 2-3 kürzere Würfe uns es gibt keine windknoten.
Hab die Schnur seit April drauf und noch nicht 1 Knoten gehabt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

@el.Lucio
Aber Du hast vielleicht noch ne Rolle dabei,die ein wenig was taugt.


----------



## el.Lucio (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> @el.Lucio
> Aber Du hast vielleicht noch ne Rolle dabei,die ein wenig was taugt.



Mmmh gut, der Punkt geht an dich :m


----------



## dreampike (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Ich: Shimano Stella bespult mit Stroft GTP S.

Angelfreund: Billigrolle, Billigschnur aus Fernost.

==> "Pflingquote" im direkten Vergleich an einem normalen Angeltag? 3:3. Kein Unterschied, der auf Rollen- oder Schnurqualität zurückzuführen wäre. 

Lediglich das Aufspulen unter Spannung und peinliche Vermeiden lockeren Schnurlagen hilft. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Revilo62 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

spannende Kommentare und sicher fast alle Richtig, wenn es ums Spinnfischen geht, aber wir sind hier im Karpfenangelbereich.
Wenn es nicht gerade eine gehäkelte Schnur ist und die Rolle einigermaßen wickelt, dann kann es nur am ersten Aufspulen liegen, die Leine ist zu lose drauf.
Alles runter und komplett von vorn anfangen, die Schnur fest aufspulen, fertig bespult, sollten die Wicklungen kaum noch eindrückbar sein, beim Montagen einholen hilft dabei das Gewicht der Festbleimontage, ich glaub kaum, dass der TE mit diesem Seil eine feine Posenmontage fischt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Tom Bombadil (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Gebe Revilo62 recht; nur noch ein Nachtrag: Die Rolle nicht zu voll bespulen, dann kommt es auch gern zu dem genannten Effekt. Also notfalls einfach mal ein paar Meter runternehmen ...
/tom


----------



## Angler9999 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Keine Ahnung ob das hier auch der Fall ist. 
Beim Erst-Aufspulen der Schnur sollte die Schnurspule nichct quer sein. Die Schnur sollte abrollen. Sonst sind die ersten verdreher schon drauf die sich später summieren können.

Fürs Auslegen später mal.... Beim Auslegen immer die pule öffnen sonst verdreht die Schnur.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

@Bastido, ohne mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht zu haben, den Stroft Katalog zu lesen, ich glaube dir das auch so, ist es doch seltsam das PowerPro es genau anders rum empfahl, nämlich die Schnur von der Spule abzuwickeln!
Zumindest in der vor Shimano Zeit, als die sogar dazu entsprechende Hinweise auf der Schnurspule machten.
Ich wickle die Schnur jedenfalls über eine Achse von der Spule ab.
Es scheint also ziemlich egal zu sein, wie dies bei Geflechtschnur gemacht wird, obwohl mir das Abwickeln logischer erscheint?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Wenn von der Spule ablaufend, dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Das kompensiert den "Ur-Drall".


----------



## Andal (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Dieser Tipp war schon Ende der 60er in den Jahrbüchern der D.A.M. zu lesen.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Moin moin , 

 Wenns Bullshit wäre hatte der Threadersteller das Problem nicht.

 Selbst wenn die Schnur halbwegs IO sein SOLLTE.......Speziell diesem Kurbeldingsbums trau ich nicht übern Weg. Bei diesem Teil hilft auch ein RICHTIGES aufspulen garantiert nicht.


----------



## el.Lucio (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Hiho,
Das mag sein aber man könnte ja auch ganz vorurteilsfrei mal alle Fehler versuchen zu beseitigen, ohne direkt wieder Kohle in die hand zu nehmen


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hiho,
> Das mag sein aber man könnte ja auch ganz vorurteilsfrei mal alle Fehler versuchen zu beseitigen, ohne direkt wieder Kohle in die hand zu nehmen



In den Beiträgen vor meinem, hat man doch versucht, so wie du es nennst "vorurteilsfrei", alle anderen Fehler zu benennen!

Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, eine insgesamt schlechte Kombination, die Probleme macht:

* Scheixx Schnur+ Scheixx Rolle+ persönliches Unvermögen =

                         Keine Weitwürfe ohne Knoten*

Eine Möglichkeit und zwar die einfachste um diese Fehlerkette zu durchbrechen, wäre es einfach mal eine Mono auf diese höchstwahrscheinlich nicht für Geflecht taugliche Rolle zu spulen!
Aber der TS wird seine tolle China Geflechtschnur genau so wichtig und richtig finden wie du?

Jürgen


----------



## el.Lucio (13. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber der TS wird seine tolle China Geflechtschnur genau so wichtig und richtig finden wie du?
> 
> Jürgen



Da muss ich dich entäuschen, was richtig und wichtig ist entscheide ja nicht ich sondern das Ergebnis. Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, man muss ja nicht immer alles schlecht machen nur weil's günstig ist oder es den eigenen Ansprüchen nicht genügt. Aber da man vom TE noch nix weiter gehört hat bleibt nur spekulieren. |wavey:


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Ich hab die Luftknoten mit mehreren Rollen gehabt, auch mit einer Shimano Stradic. 
Es ist erstmal wesentlich ein physikalisches Phaenomen das nicht allein durch eine minderwertige Rolle oder No Name Schnur erklärt werden kann

Servus


----------



## Gunnar. (13. August 2017)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur verknotet beim auswerfen*

Moin moin,


bastido schrieb:


> Absolut, mit billig oder nicht hat das nix zu tun, die Eigenschaften entscheiden. *Es gibt aber Rollen wie auch Schnur die eher dazu neigen als andere*.


 
 Und genau die finden sich in der Masse im untersten Preissegment wieder.


----------

